# كيف نصبح اولاد الرب؟؟



## النور الجديد (22 فبراير 2010)

ربما تعلم أننا جميعاً خطاة 
مذنبون أمام الله القدوس
الذي يكره الخطية 
ولقد ورثنا طبعة الخطية
من أبوينا الأولين آدم وحواء
عندما نرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس
نقرأ في سفر التكوين قصة الخليقة
، ومن ضمنها قصة تعدي
آدم وحواء شريعة الله
فإنه بعد أن خلق الله آدم وحواء
ووضعهما في جنة عدن
أوصاهما أن يأكلا من كل 
شجر الجنة ما عدا 
شجرة معرفة الخير والشر
ولكن آدم وحواء لم يطيعا
بل عصيا أوامر الله وأكلا
وبسبب ذلك غضب الله عليهما 
وطردهما من الجنة 
من هنا بدأت خطية الإنسان
فأصبح الناس يتوارثون الخطية 
التي ورثوها عن أبويهم آدم وحواء.​ 

ويشير الكتاب المقدس 
بهذا الصدد
قائلا في الرسالة إلى مؤمني روما 23:3 
"الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله". 
وفي نفس الرسالة 12:5 ، "...
فكما دخلت الخطية إلى العالم 
على يد إنسان واحد
وبدخول الخطيئة دخل الموت
هكذا جاز الموت على جميع البشر
، لأنهم جميعا أخطأوا".​ 

وبما أن الله قدوس
فهو يكره الخطيئة ويعاقب عليها
فمع أنه رحوم محب
إلا أنه إله عادل أيضا
وعدله يقضي بـأن 
"النفس التي تـخطيء تموت" 
(حزقيال 20:18)
"لأن أجرة الخطية هي مـوت"
(الرسالة إلى مؤمني روما 23:6) 
والموت هنا يعني الموت الجسدي 
وأيضا الموت الروحي 
وهو الإنفصال عن الرب 
في جنته والذهاب إلى الجحيم.​ 

ومن العجيب أنه بالرغم من خطايانا
فلقد أحبنا الله ـ
هذه المحبة التي من الصعب 
على العقل البشري إدراكها
ولكونه محباً رحيماً
فلقد دبر الله لنا طريقة
ليخلصنا من خطايانا 
وعقابها في الجحيم
وليتم الصلح بين الإنسان الخاطيء
المذنب والله العادل القدوس
وهذه الطريقة ملخصة 
في الإنجيل كما 
كتبه يوحنا 16:3ـ17 
"لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل
ابنه الوحيد (الرب يسوع المسيح) 
لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به
بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (أي مع الله).
فإن الله لم يرسل ابنه
إلى العالم ليدين العالم
بل ليخلص العالم به".​ 

ونقرأ في الكتاب المقدس 
في إشعياء 4:53 ـ7 
نبوة عن الرب يسوع المسيح
وقد كتبت حوالي 700 سنة قبل ميلاده
"لكنه حمل أحزاننا وتحمل أوجاعنا
، ونحن حسبنا أن الرب قد عاقبه وأذله
، إلا أنه كان مجروحاً 
من أجل آثامنا ومسحوقاً من أجل معاصينا
حل به تأديب سلامنا
وبجراحه برئنا 
كلنا كغنم شردنا ملنا كل 
واحد إلى سبيله 
فأثقل الرب كاهله بإثم جميعنا".​ 

ويؤكد الكتاب المقدس
موت الرب يسوع المسيح 
فدية لنا في الرسالة 
إلى مؤمني روما 7:5ـ8 
"إذ قلما يموت أحد فدى إنسان بار
بل قد يتجرأ أحد أن يموت 
فدى إنسان صالح
ولكن الله أثبت لنا محبته
إذ ونحن ما زلنا خاطئين
مات المسيح عوضا عنا".​ 

وهكذا جاء الرب يسوع المسيح
إلى العالم ليموت على الصليب
ليدفع ثمن خطايانا وذنوبنا
وليأخذ العقاب الذي 
كنا نحن نستحقه
وبذلك سدد جميع ديوننا نحو الله
ورفع عنا غضب الله القدوس 
ومنحنا الغفران لجميع خطايانا
وصالحنا نحن الخطاة مع الله القدوس
وفتح لنا الطريق للوصول إلى بنوة الله
فنقرأ في الكتاب المقدس 
في الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 12:1ـ13 
"الذين قبلوه (أي الرب يسوع)
أي الذين آمنوا باسمه
فقد منحهم الحق 
في أن يصيروا أولاد الله
وهم الذين ولدوا ليس من دم
ولا من رغبة جسد 
ولا من رغبة بشر
بل من الله".​ 

إذن المؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح
أي الذي يقبل فداء 
الرب يسوع من أجله على الصليب
هذا المؤمن يصبح 
ابنا لله بهذا الإيمان 
وبقبوله هذه العطية من الرب
وهذه هي البداية المجيدة
لحياة جديدة مع الله
وفي علاقة شخصية 
وثيقة مع الله 
وهي علاقة البنوة الحميمة
وفي هذه العلاقة 
يتعامل الله مع المؤمن
كآب حنون
محب
رحيم 
ويتمتع المؤمن 
بكل وعود الله لأبنائه. 

أذكروني بصلواتكم​


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك جدا

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

الرب معاكم*


----------



## النور الجديد (23 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أشكرك جدا*
> 
> _*موضوع فى منتهى الروعه*_
> 
> _*الرب معاكم*_


 
سلام المسيح معك 

أخي النهيسي مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي

لك من كل الاحترام

النور الجديد​


----------



## الروح النارى (23 فبراير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> من هنا بدأت خطية الإنسان
> فأصبح الناس يتوارثون الخطية
> التي ورثوها عن أبويهم آدم وحواء.​
> 
> ...


​


النور الجديد قال:


> ​
> 
> إذن المؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح
> أي الذي يقبل فداء
> ...


​


*شــــكراااً ليــــ النور الجديد ـــكى*
*رااائع ... جداااً*
*من يؤمن بالأبن ينال الخلاص ويصير أبناً*
*لله بالتبنى*

*الرب يسوع معاكى*
​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 فبراير 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> [/center]
> 
> [/center]
> 
> ...


 
سلام المسيح معك

أخي الروح الناري مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي

 كل من امن بي وان مات فسيحيا
ويرث الحياة الابدية 
آمين يارب

لك مني كل الاحترام

النور الجديد​


----------



## youhnna (23 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااا النور
على موضوعك الهام والقيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (23 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااا النور​*
> *على موضوعك الهام والقيم*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 سلام المسيح معك

أخي youhnaa مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي

لك مني كل الاحترام

النور الجديد​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (23 فبراير 2010)

إلى العالم ليموت على الصليب
ليدفع ثمن خطايانا وذنوبنا
وليأخذ العقاب الذي 
كنا نحن نستحقه
وبذلك سدد جميع ديوننا نحو الله
ورفع عنا غضب الله القدوس 
ومنحنا الغفران لجميع خطايانا
وصالحنا نحن الخطاة مع الله القدوس
وفتح لنا الطريق للوصول إلى بنوة الله
فنقرأ في الكتاب المقدس 
في الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 12:1ـ13 
"الذين قبلوه (أي الرب يسوع)
أي الذين آمنوا باسمه
فقد منحهم الحق 
في أن يصيروا أولاد الله
وهم الذين ولدوا ليس من دم
ولا من رغبة جسد 
ولا من رغبة بشر
بل من الله
يارب سلام
شكرا ليكي اختي العزيزه
موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك 
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2010)

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل
ابنه الوحيد (الرب يسوع المسيح) 
لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به
بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (أي مع الله).

روعة روعة
موضوع جميل اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير النور
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (23 فبراير 2010)

إذن المؤمن بالرب  يسوع المسيح
أي الذي يقبل فداء 
الرب يسوع من أجله على الصليب
هذا المؤمن يصبح 
ابنا لله بهذا الإيمان 
وبقبوله هذه العطية من الرب
وهذه هي البداية المجيدة
لحياة جديدة مع الله
وفي علاقة شخصية 
وثيقة مع الله




جميل  يا النور 

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النور الجديد (24 فبراير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> إلى العالم ليموت على الصليب
> ليدفع ثمن خطايانا وذنوبنا
> وليأخذ العقاب الذي
> كنا نحن نستحقه
> ...


 
سلام المسيح معك

أختي ضحكة طفل مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي

لك مني كل الحب

النور الجديد​


----------



## النور الجديد (24 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل
> ابنه الوحيد (الرب يسوع المسيح)
> لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به
> بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (أي مع الله).
> ...


 
سلام المسيح معك

أختي did adly مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي

لك مني كل الحب

النور الجديد

​


----------



## النور الجديد (24 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> إذن المؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح
> أي الذي يقبل فداء
> الرب يسوع من أجله على الصليب
> هذا المؤمن يصبح
> ...


أخي كليمو مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي

لك مني كل الاحترام

النور الجديد​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا نور عالتاامل الطيب 
محبة يسوع لتدوم عليكي​


----------



## النور الجديد (25 فبراير 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> شكرا نور عالتاامل الطيب
> 
> 
> محبة يسوع لتدوم عليكي​


 
سلام المسيح معك

أختي Bnota_Zrta مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي

لك مني كل الحب

النور الجديد

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2010)

رووووووووعه يا النور
تسلم ايدك
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النور الجديد (1 مارس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> رووووووووعه يا النور
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ...


 
سلام المسيح معك 

أخي Kokoman مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي

لك من كل الاحترام

النور الجديد​


----------

